
Ray Tracing Is No New Thing - blakespot
http://www.bytecellar.com/2018/08/31/ray-tracing-is-no-new-thing/
======
davelnewton
Who claimed ray tracing is new? Haven't heard anybody say that at all.

~~~
blakespot
Read the linked post within. Did you read my post? I explain this. Does no one
read posts anymore?

~~~
davelnewton
I did. Yes. Yes (or no, last question is worded oddly).

The post you link to in your post also says real-time ray tracing. The
MarketWatch article says "ray tracing" at one point, then talks about
historical ray tracing performance, so they're not saying it's new either,
they're just not a tech site, and it shows.

